# When would you buy a new computer



## debodun (Oct 17, 2015)

Say you had a computer 5 years old and running Windows 7. Suddenly it's developing a lot of problems (crashes, slow running and pop-ups, potential hardware failure of old system). Would you keep fixing it up or bite the bullet and get a new system? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd start looking around. Prices are lower now than 5 years ago. You might think about a lap top instead of a tower system. 
Get some good virus protection software to avoid future problems with pop ups.

I'm thinking that I might soon replace my lap top. It has a problem that I thought was eliminated when I installed Windows 10 but it has recently returned. The cursor goes haywire sometimes and keeps shooting up to the top of the screen. If I press escape I get it under control but not for long. It's a nuisance and I think it might be a hardware problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2015)

Well you could go down the road of installing a new hard drive, motherboard , more memory etc, which I've done many times in the past but eventually it's time to bite the bullet and buy a a new computer with all of the aforesaid already installed.

I stuck with microsoft for years while my o/h always had a MAC, I was never keen on the MAC I thought it would be too complicated much more business orientated unable to get my favourite forums and game sights etc..  ...My Microsoft puters over the years were  continually crashing. running slow...Blue screen of death etc ..hubs was continually upgrading for me ..installing bigger hard drives, new mother boards etc...until eventually enough was enough and even I got sick and tired of Microsoft and windows, so I finally caved in and bought a MAC ...never looked back!! It's an absolute pleasure to run compared to Microsoft. I've had it a couple of years now and wouldn't go back to Microsoft on my desktop. I still have Microsoft on my laptop, and the difference when I use it compared to this MAC, is outstanding..even tho' the lappy is fairly new and runs the latest version of windows..it's still slow compared to the MAC!!

BTW you know you can just stop ups on your laptop with an ad blocker, and always keep updating your virus protector ...if you can't afford a new computer why not just get a computer expert in to give your current one all the upgrades it needs?

Have a little look here to help you decide if you need a new computer.. 

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000985.htm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2015)

I took mine to a local geek (he builds computers) and he said mine was too bad..He sold me one he built (tower only) for $150 loaded with more software than I had!! Took it home plugged it all up and that was two years ago, he will get my return business..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmmm ... I have a 5-year old HP laptop that I run a disk analyzer on every once in a while. I ran it yesterday and it told me that while my external hard drive is fine - operating at 100% - my main C: drive is at 43%. It also says I've had 65,000 data transfer errors, and that I might want to consider replacing the data transfer cables.

In a laptop? I'd rather dunk my butt in a tank of piranha ... in a tower, no problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2015)

LOL Phil..absolutely right...bring on that fish tank...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 17, 2015)

My decision to replace mine is after I have replaced all but the mother board and it costs more to fix than replace, or after I have slammed it down on my driveway.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2015)

When the cost of repair approaches the cost of a new one.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2015)

debodun said:


> Say you had a computer 5 years old and running Windows 7. Suddenly it's developing a lot of problems (crashes, slow running and pop-ups, potential hardware failure of old system). Would you keep fixing it up or bite the bullet and get a new system? Where do you draw the line?



Re-install Windows, do a fresh install.  The crashes, slow running and pop-ups are almost certainly malware/spyware picked up on the internet.


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2015)

I did a FRST scan which didn't show any malware, nor did scanning with MSE or MalwateBytes.


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2015)

Whenever Intel upgrades their chips, I generally upgrade my devices, including the computers. I don't worry about hard drive space. I have 3 or 4 external 1 TB hard drives that I use for special uses, such as; one is for my financial stuff, one is for my pictures, one is for my music and one is for documents and anything else that I need to save and don't want to put it on the computer's hard drive. Storage is cheap these days compared to what it was just a few years back. I also have quite a few flash drives that I keep handy for my address books of different associations and groups. My wife has her own computer and puts all of her stuff on flash drives like; recipes, pictures, music, articles that she downloads and saves, etc. 

Also, I never turn my main desk set computer off. It remains on 24/7.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2015)

debodun said:


> I did a FRST scan which didn't show any malware, nor did scanning with MSE or MalwateBytes.



I would eliminate the software aspect to this problem first.   Back up your data to an external, removable source(USB pendrive, for example) and follow the directions for the make and model of your computer and do a fresh install of your Windows 7 operating system.

Is this machine a laptop or desktop?   If you end up with hardware issues a desktop is easier to replace parts on.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow...I have an old Dell Inspiron that still has Vista on it and works great! I got a new Toshiba Satellite last January, though. 

I agree to start looking. One word of caution; always get the extended warranty on it. Just in case of disaster...


----------



## Kadee (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought myself an Apple iPad a couple of years ago ,I have a dell laptop ..I rarely use I find the iPad convenient for sitting in my comfy chair like I'm doing now and playing on SF .. I can "watch" TV and play on here at same time .. Because I go away for a month each winter the iPad is really good it fits in my hand bag , would never get rid of my laptop, we both have a dell but they are both 5 years old and like us getting a little slow  I only have Windows xp on the laptop and can't upgrade due to programs I have on it For my  embroidery sewing machine,


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My decision to replace mine is after I have replaced all but the mother board and it costs more to fix than replace, or after I have slammed it down on my driveway.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 18, 2015)

Ken, I had purchased my first laptop (Dell) back in the 90's a 15 inch, XP OS, 80GB HD for $1700.  Used it along with my desktop, lugged the 7 lb along on trips and business training.  Years later problems started up changed battery, memory, power supply, HD, spent an additional couple hundred on it.  Finally it pushed me to the edge.  Took it outside and threw it as hard as I could onto the concrete, problem solved, next was a 17 inch Dell, Vista OS (all drivers were designed for Vista) couldn't update to Win 7.  Garbage in, garbage out.  Loaded a Linux, used it 8 years until problems developed, been down that road upgraded to an HP 15 inch and trashed Win 7 in favor of a Linux OS.  

By the way got my Dragon Touch working great, only use my HP for passwords (offline) and file storage through Google Drive.  Didn't think I could find a use beyond games.  Thanks again for the information and push.


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Is this machine a laptop or desktop?


I have a desktop tower, but I didn't get OS disks when I bought it.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 18, 2015)

debodun said:


> I have a desktop tower, but I didn't get OS disks when I bought it.



There then should be a hidden partition on the hard drive that contains the re-installation software.    The way to do this is as follows:
*Reboot the computer*
 During the start-up process, hit the appropriate F key or key combination which is listed below for your manufacturer
 Note: There is often a small window of opportunity to strike the key  so don't worry if it takes you a few attempts. You might have to press the  key multiple times.
*Acer* – Alt + F10
*Asus* – F9
*Dell/Alienware* – F8
*HP* – F11
*Lenovo* – F11
*MSI* – F3
*Samsung* – F4
*Sony* – F10
*Toshiba* – 0 (not numpad) while turning on, release key when Toshiba logo appears.

Link

More information here


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> By the way got my Dragon Touch working great, only use my HP for passwords (offline) and file storage through Google Drive.  Didn't think I could find a use beyond games.  Thanks again for the information and push.



So far so good here with the Dragon Touch..WiFi kept showing out of range but it is getting better as we go..Use it mainly in the parlor for games and looking up things on "Bing"..Not too sure about the camera yet I have to use it more before I say it is no good!!


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2015)

Where would you go to get a new system - a "big box" store, an electronics specialty shop or the local geek's "mom & pop" repair/refurbish shop?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 20, 2015)

debodun said:


> Where would you go to get a new system - a "big box" store, an electronics specialty shop or the local geek's "mom & pop" repair/refurbish shop?



Wherever you buy it remember 'caveat emptor'.  Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2015)

debodun said:


> Where would you go to get a new system - a "big box" store, an electronics specialty shop or the local geek's "mom & pop" repair/refurbish shop?



Probably a store like Best Buy, that where we bought out last computer.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2015)

debodun said:


> Where would you go to get a new system - a "big box" store, an electronics specialty shop or the local geek's "mom & pop" repair/refurbish shop?



Reinstalling Windows won't cost you a dime.....:shrug:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I took mine to a local geek (he builds computers) and he said mine was too bad..He sold me one he built (tower only) for $150 loaded with more software than I had!! Took it home plugged it all up and that was two years ago, he will get my return business..View attachment 22885





debodun said:


> Where would you go to get a new system - a "big box" store, an electronics specialty shop or the local geek's "mom & pop" repair/refurbish shop?



See above Quote..


----------

